# What's better than...



## ivc_mixer (20/7/20)

... running a Rebirth on a Gen 2? Running two Rebirths on two GEN 2's!

Running dual Aliens (2x26 + 34) provided to me by @The vaper . Thank you sir 

Loving this setup!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## KobusMTL (20/7/20)

very nice @ivc_mixer how is that TFC running

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/7/20)

KobusMTL said:


> how is that TFC running


I am usually a Cotton Bacon Prime person but recently had some difficulty getting it via my normal channels so got some TFC and I am really enjoying it! I am quite fussy about cotton - e.g. do not ever give me Cotton Bacon V2 and a few others which are also terrible but do not want to mention names now - but this checks all the boxes so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/7/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> ... running a Rebirth on a Gen 2? Running two Rebirths on two GEN 2's!
> 
> Running dual Aliens (2x26 + 34) provided to me by @The vaper . Thank you sir
> 
> ...


WOW Thats a gorgeous atty, looks like its got a good size tank too! Does it come with that see through drip tip?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (20/7/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> ... running a Rebirth on a Gen 2? Running two Rebirths on two GEN 2's!
> 
> Running dual Aliens (2x26 + 34) provided to me by @The vaper . Thank you sir
> 
> ...


Please let me know how the coils is performing feed back is always welcome 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Does it come with that see through drip tip?


Alas no, that drip tip is from my Fatality M25. Lost my drip tip a while ago so repurposed this one.



NecroticAngel said:


> looks like its got a good size tank too!


5ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/7/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Alas no, that drip tip is from my Fatality M25. Lost my drip tip a while ago so repurposed this one.
> 
> 
> 5ml


Fortunate loss in that case hehe! Looks gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Please let me know how the coils is performing feed back is always welcome


Will definitely do so. Made a stuff up with my first wicking and she leaked like it's nobody's business, so finishing up supper then I will rewick and let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Please let me know how the coils is performing feed back is always welcome


Really enjoying them at the moment. Job well done!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (21/7/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Really enjoying them at the moment. Job well done!


Thanks glad you like it and thanks for the feedback

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/7/20)

Gotta sneak this in here. Jai Haze in a bunny costume. I found it very funny, and he seems to as well.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AKS (21/7/20)

Saw the video last night,was waiting for his review of the DR v2. I knew it would be over the top,but this was hilarious.

Was excited at the idea of a new version of the rta bacause I love the original......now,not so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/7/20)

AKS said:


> Was excited at the idea of a new version of the rta bacause I love the original......now,not so much.


Yeah, he was not kind, but what he said makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

